# Help: Six Line Wrasse Compatibility Question



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm thinking about adding a Wrasse of some kind to my 55 gallon reef.

This is what Live Aquaria says about a Six Line Wrasse "the Six Line Wrasse will search for live foods in the form of small crustaceans such as pyramidellid snails (clam parasites), urchins, and commensal flatworms. The Six Line Wrasse is also known to feed on unwanted pests on live rock, such as bristleworms."

Here's me question... would a Wrasse be a threat to my cleaning crew?

Crabs, snails, Shrimps, Starfish?


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

i've never heard of a wrasse goin after any of those.. usually they're too large for its mouth. It does however pick at all the small bugs in your aquarium... so if you have a refugium with lots of bugs, it'll be way happy.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No he wont threaten your CUC. They hunt down the likes of Bristle Worms that are their size and such.


----------



## cooterbrown (Dec 7, 2011)

ive had a six line in my reef tank since day one and he hasnt messed with a thing. i think i have spoiled him from eating bristleworms. theyre the only wrasse i would trust any where near my reef.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

He wont be a threat to your cleaning crew. He might be aggressive to other fish though


----------

